# Angelwax Air Fresheners What's your thoughts?



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I love Angelwax products.

Been looking at Angelwax Bliss and Angelwax Eden Air Fresheners and wondered has anyone tried them?

They are spray type and are quite pricey for an air freshener 300 ml, coming in at £16.95, delivered, from Abberlee Perfectly Cleaned.

Tempted to give one a go but would appreciate seeing some feedback first.

Harry


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

westerman said:


> I love Angelwax products.
> 
> Been looking at Angelwax Bliss and Angelwax Eden Air Fresheners and wondered has anyone tried them?
> 
> ...


Sounds pricey, I use a cherry and bubble gum type its 1l for 5.99 on the bay for odor neutralizing i use this https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/dog-out-urine-destroyer-1l/p/0350304 it smells like Johnson baby bath and isn't just for urine, i know its not about the anglewax but its an alternative not at an extortionate price


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Cheers Rian, yes I have a number of fragrances. I am on the side of those who 'like' air fresheners and like to use different ones.
I agree these Angelwax ones sound pricey hence asking if anyone has tried them before I decide whether to buy. I'm not sure if they are a new product or whether they have been around a while?

Harry


----------



## Droppedit (Dec 2, 2017)

Also interested if anyone has experience of the Angelwax fresheners.

If its the same scent they use of their card fresheners they use, I'm in!


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Droppedit said:


> Also interested if anyone has experience of the Angelwax fresheners.
> 
> If its the same scent they use of their card fresheners they use, I'm in!


 Oh I hadn't tried the card ones It seems most things they do work really well, that's why I wondered about the spray.
Looks like if no one replies having tried them, I'll just have to buy one and do a little review 

Harry


----------



## OBB1 (May 21, 2018)

I too can't comment on the Angelwax air fresheners (spray or otherwise). I've used some sprays in the past (Autoglym and CGs) but never found them to have much staying power. I tend to nowadays stick with the california scents gel tins. Seem to last the longest I've found.

If its odour neutralising you need then I can recommend a dusting of bicarbonate of soda on your carpets and upholstery. Leave it overnight then vacuum up. I buy boxes of the stuff from Wilko for less than £1 a pop. Its great stuff with a lot of uses around the house.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

OBB1 said:


> I too can't comment on the Angelwax air fresheners (spray or otherwise). I've used some sprays in the past (Autoglym and CGs) but never found them to have much staying power. I tend to nowadays stick with the california scents gel tins. Seem to last the longest I've found.
> 
> If its odour neutralising you need then I can recommend a dusting of bicarbonate of soda on your carpets and upholstery. Leave it overnight then vacuum up. I buy boxes of the stuff from Wilko for less than £1 a pop. Its great stuff with a lot of uses around the house.


Thanks for your thoughts. No I don't need to deodorise, my car is nearly new. I just like it to smell nice and try different things. I have the AG spray and it doesn't last long. I've tried California scents and they're great but tail off fairly quickly, plus they are bulky to be easily accommodated. I used to put them under the seats but my new car has sealed cubbys under each.

These latest AW air freshener sprays last, it's claimed for 'up to two months from one spray'. Big claim so I'm curious.

Harry


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

So I've just ordered the Angelwax Bliss. Looking forward to trying it out, I'll report back my opinion on scent and later on longevity.

Harry


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

westerman said:


> So I've just ordered the Angelwax Bliss. Looking forward to trying it out, I'll report back my opinion on scent and later on longevity.
> 
> Harry


I look forward to your findings, especially longevity


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

westerman said:


> So I've just ordered the Angelwax Bliss. Looking forward to trying it out, I'll report back my opinion on scent and later on longevity.
> 
> Harry





Rian said:


> I look forward to your findings, especially longevity


Mee too. My daughter always complains my car stinks of fish whenever she gets in it. It's due to all my fishing gear, I do tend to spray some Chemical Guys Air freshner in the boot when I remove my fishing gear, but it doesn't last long.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

OBB1 said:


> I too can't comment on the Angelwax air fresheners (spray or otherwise). I've used some sprays in the past (Autoglym and CGs) but never found them to have much staying power. I tend to nowadays stick with the california scents gel tins. Seem to last the longest I've found.
> 
> If its odour neutralising you need then I can recommend a dusting of bicarbonate of soda on your carpets and upholstery. Leave it overnight then vacuum up. I buy boxes of the stuff from Wilko for less than £1 a pop. Its great stuff with a lot of uses around the house.


I did something similar with an older car I had with shake n vac but never could get all the white bits out of the carpet, do you have any issue with that, im asuuming bicarbonate of sodais much finer as the shake n vac was like sand almost and got embedded in the fibers


----------



## OBB1 (May 21, 2018)

Rian said:


> I did something similar with an older car I had with shake n vac but never could get all the white bits out of the carpet, do you have any issue with that, im asuuming bicarbonate of sodais much finer as the shake n vac was like sand almost and got embedded in the fibers


I don't work the bi-carb into the carpet when I apply it; I just let it sit on the surface. When I come to remove it I tend to vacuum twice. First time is to remove the powder left on the surface. Then I use a really stiff scrubbing brush like this...
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vileda-125810-Scrubbing-Brush/dp/B00ALPA10S

I work the carpets in a cross hatch pattern with the brush to remove any of the bi-carb that has made its way into the weave. Then a second vacuum and its all gone. :thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

OBB1 said:


> I don't work the bi-carb into the carpet when I apply it; I just let it sit on the surface. When I come to remove it I tend to vacuum twice. First time is to remove the powder left on the surface. Then I use a really stiff scrubbing brush like this...
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vileda-125810-Scrubbing-Brush/dp/B00ALPA10S
> 
> I work the carpets in a cross hatch pattern with the brush to remove any of the bi-carb that has made its way into the weave. Then a second vacuum and its all gone. :thumb:


Sounds like a good plan, ive got 2 young kids so will defiantly be trying this shortly


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Never tried the Bi carb in the car, mind you I don't have my kids at home any more and always keep the car interior well cleaned. I never allow food to be eaten in the car either.

My wife does like to keep an open pot of Bi-Carb in the fridge though. It's an old trick for eliminating smells and preventing cross contamination so it sounds like a good idea for tackling any in car odours.

Harry


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Update:
So I ordered the Angelwax Bliss from abberley-Perfectly Cleaned via Ebay, they dispatched it straight away by Royal Mail 1st class but it didn't arrive. Perfectly cleaned were very good about it, answered my emails promptly and ultimately gave me a full refund.
As they are out of stock I couldn't re-order through them so I have now ordered it Via A1 Detailing and hope to have it soon so I can have a good sniff and let you guys know what I think.

Harry


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

westerman said:


> Update:
> So I ordered the Angelwax Bliss from abberley-Perfectly Cleaned via Ebay, they dispatched it straight away by Royal Mail 1st class but it didn't arrive. Perfectly cleaned were very good about it, answered my emails promptly and ultimately gave me a full refund.
> As they are out of stock I couldn't re-order through them so I have now ordered it Via A1 Detailing and hope to have it soon so I can have a good sniff and let you guys know what I think.
> 
> Harry


Any update on the above, are they worth a try.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

kev999 said:


> Any update on the above, are they worth a try.


Hi Kev,
I started a later thread "Angelwax Bliss. Just received"

If you take a look at that I've given an update after a little over a week.

As I have said in there I hesitate to recommend it as scents are very much down to personal taste (smell!) but I will certainly buy it again.

Harry


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

westerman said:


> So I've just ordered the Angelwax Bliss. Looking forward to trying it out, I'll report back my opinion on scent and later on longevity.
> 
> Harry


Me too Harry. I've been using the AG Hyper Fresh Golden Sunset and it's brilliant but unfortunately of late it seems to be inconsistent from can to can.


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

westerman said:


> So I've just ordered the Angelwax Bliss. Looking forward to trying it out, I'll report back my opinion on scent and later on longevity.
> 
> Harry


Me too Harry.

I've been using AG Hyper Fresh Golden Sunset and it's brilliant but of late, it has been very inconsistent from can to can.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Update:

After over a month there is still evidence of the spray. I would say Angelwax Bliss has kept my car interior nice and fresh, never overpowering in any way.

Observations are, it goes on like a rather pleasant smelling perfume. Over time it lingers and after around 2 weeks it seems to go from a sweet perfume to a spicy aftershave. In other words you're always aware of that woody spicy aroma.
My view is I love the stuff.
As I said before at the price I'm not recommending it as these things are very much down to individual preference.
I find it a classy alternative to what's on the market and Have just sprayed the fabrics of my car for a second time after just over a month.

I was very impressed with the way it lasted but again must point out my car is as new inside with no food or such odours there prior to spraying.

Harry.


----------



## dannyd21 (Sep 2, 2008)

westerman said:


> Update:
> 
> After over a month there is still evidence of the spray. I would say Angelwax Bliss has kept my car interior nice and fresh, never overpowering in any way.
> 
> ...


If you like those kind of sprays, why don't you look at M&K.

Not cheap for 50ml...... but 1litre isn't a bad price considering.

https://www.mitchellandking.com/col...ucts/11-car-air-freshener?variant=10735299137


----------

